# One annoying pain site..do you have it?



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I have been diagnosed with Fibromyalgia almost two years ago. My chief complaint was the left side of the neck at the bottom starting into the left shoulder. Sometimes it feels like a nagging ache, sometimes it tingles. I have had trigger point injections that do not last long. I have had physical therapy that lasted for awhile. But, it always come back. Does anyone have suggestions for this particular pain site resulting from Fibro? Or, could it be my doc is wrong and it is caused from something else? I also have alot of legs pains, but not as frequent as the neck.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Rowe, It is annoying, isn't it? Do you sleep on your stomach or a pillow without neck support? These could be contributing factors. Also, as soon as you arise, be sure to do your neck exercises which are basically range of motion. A good chiropractor or rehab. specialist/physisatrist should have these exercises. It is basically turning your head side to side to stretch the muscles. Also tilting from side to side exercise done separately. Then, the nodding exercise, up and down. Never roll your head around and around (head circling). That is an exercise which is unnatural movement and may make things worse. Also, looking down, and then up to one side, back down, and up to the other side is a good one. Doing shoulder rolls, mostly backward is good too. When working, try to maintain good posture. Looking down for long periods of time can put a strain on you.I also use the "BED BUDDY" (I found mine at Walgreens drug store on sale now for $5.99 instead of $9.99. It probably is at WalMart too. It is a microwaveable roll that you can use as warm moist heat that is soothing. I also use a cane tool called "TheraCane". It allows you to press on your own trigger points as you like.Oh yes, nothing like a good massage. Sometimes hard to come by, unfortunately.


----------



## JoJen (Nov 6, 2002)

The exercises that Unmolded explained are terrific. I wanted to mention something that helped me out. My PT had asked about my purse. Is yours too heavy? too big? thin strap cutting into your shoulder? After I switched to a small carry under the arm type - that type of pain subsided. I only use a purse when I am going out alone and need my ID, checks, etc. Otherwise my hands are free. It is difficult to give up the habit of carrying everything we MIGHT need. Give it a try. Also get a Bra with wider straps - this distributes the pressure and helps with this type of pain. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi..I posted this complaint a good while back, and I do thank you for the advise. The weight from my purse does make a lot of sense. I carry it on my left shoulder all the time. Also, I sleep on my left side. I also got a book from my P/T doc, and it has belped some. I have discovered something new that I wanted to share though. It is a TENS device. It has helped better than anything I have tried. I apply the electrode on top of the site that is most painful, stimulate for fifteen minutes, and I can go days pain free. I was lucky, because my dad had one he let me try before buying one. I will now invest.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Rowe2







I have trouble with that spot, too. All those range of motion exercises Unmoulded gave you are good ones. Also, what helps me is the "shoulder shrug". Because of the pain, I always tense up more and this helps remind me to try to relax (relax? What's that? LOL).Where do you get a TENS device? Expensive?And where did you get your TheraCane, Unmoulded? Is it expensive?


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Howdy Feisty..The TENS unit I use is my dad's. His doctor prescribed it for him through a medical supply company here in Georgia. (It is at least ten years old, and he was using it for back pain. He recently got a newer version.)I went on the YAHOO website, and searched for tens devices, and the best site I found was www.paintechnology.com because it specified it was used for Fibromyalgia, and it seemed to be the most reasonable pricing also. On the unit I am currently using, the wires that connect to the unit and the snap-connector electrodes are becoming very worn. I still get enough stimulation from the unit, but I am looking forward to using a newer version for even better results. One word of caution Feisty, if you do purchase one, read the instructions well. My dear dad warned me, but being the "it goes in one ear and out the other" kind of person, the first time I hooked up and turned the unit on, I didn't adjust the stimulation intensity. Just turned the sucker on and







I did the funky chicken for a few seconds







They are very safe, don't be afraid to try it, just make sure your adjustment is correct before you turn the unit on. Good luck and let me know if you need any more info.







Oh yes, we might also check with our doctor about prescribing one through insurance. Might save a few bucks.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks, Rowe2!I think I'm going to put a call into my Doc and see if he would write a prscription for one. I see they also list migraine headaches. Maybe it would help those, too. I live with one almost everyday. Tried just about everything else out there with little to no results.I'm going to check with my insurance and see if it would be a covered item. I'm not so sure about that---our insurance coverage is not as good as it once was and it is forever changing carriers. Talk about the extra paper work and claims screw-ups!!Which of the Tens units are you going to order? I'm confused as to which is the best way to go.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Feisty, just had time from the weekend to check out the site. I submitted my insurance info to see if I could qualify from the group plan I am in, and they are suppose to reply back.(on the website I was telling you about). I think I would go with the EMS 1000 Plus myself, because of the additional benefit of toning muscle. Goodness sakes, I could use that! I have recently lost 16 pounds (by diet) and the TENS unit seems to fit the need of pain/toning. I hope your insurance comply complies. I think you will be very pleased with the results. See ya!


----------

